# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: خطای access violation at address in module با اجرای فایل exe

## طبیب دل

با سلام به دوستان
من یه پروژه با دلفی 7 داشتم که حالا با دلفی 10 بیلد کردم .
حالا با اجرای فایل exe  در سیستمی که قبلا اگزه دلفی 7 اجرا می کردم خطای تصویر ارسالی رو میدهد.
چطور مشکلش حل کنم؟

----------


## طبیب دل

123.png
اینم تصویر

----------


## طبیب دل

مشکل حل شد.
یه فایل midas.dll  از مسیر نصب برنامه کپی کردم تو مسیر فایل exe دیگه خطا نداد.

 :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------

